# Lean Beef Mince



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I have began eating at work, along with my two chicken and rice meals a meal of 250g beef mince (from the butcher) cous cous and 100g brocolli.

will eating this amount of beef mince (one every day of the week so 7 meals) contribute to uneccessary fat gain? I began eating this meal on Friday just gone so 22nd May and I am starting to feel alittle more portly and watery around the lower stomach.

I have also since saturday been on "emergancy" protein powder (Holland & Barratt which has sweetners in it)

do you think either or both have contributed to this added weight? Also any advice/observations on the mince meal would be really helpful

Cheers!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I eat lean minced beef every day. It's carbs that'll make you fat quicker than any animal protein/fat. Just keep an eye on your total calories, and you can't go too far wrong with some beef in your diet.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering this yesterday.

Been eating a fair bit of turkey mince, which I assumed was low in fat, however after checking the nutritional values on the net I'm not sure.

Anybody got any opinions on turkey??


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> I have began eating at work, along with my two chicken and rice meals a meal of 250g beef mince (from the butcher) cous cous and 100g brocolli.
> 
> will eating this amount of beef mince (one every day of the week so 7 meals) contribute to uneccessary fat gain? I began eating this meal on Friday just gone so 22nd May and I am starting to feel alittle more portly and watery around the lower stomach.
> 
> ...


well I find that lean minced beef is often not very lean, I only have it a couple of times a week, I would say that it is probably not the best thing for losing weight to have 250g every day.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I eat lean mince so im curious to know


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What is up with you people. Why do you all worry about fat in your diet? Apart from the fact that it is calorie dense and bumps up calories easily. IMO fat is not the baddy it is made out to be, refined carbs is the true baddy. Can someone provide me with any solid evidence that saturated animal fats causes obisity and or heart disease, because it's all a flippin' myth.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

It's not the matter of having fat in my diet, it's how much I'm having.

Just always thought turkey was a low fat meat, however starting to doubt this


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk/

The above link gives the opposite end of the argument about fats. Very interesting reading indead. Also recommend Barry Groves Book 'Trick and Treat' or Gary Taubes 'Good Calories bad Calories' You should educate yourselves about the big FAT lie.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> It's not the matter of having fat in my diet, it's how much I'm having.
> 
> Just always thought turkey was a low fat meat, however starting to doubt this


Depends where the meat comes from, breast meat is very lean, the leg and thigh is quite fatty.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I hope not as I have 4 meals which contain lean beef mince made into burgers 

I've never had a problem.. If you feel your getting a bit fat don't cut the calories just do some PWO cardio. Then assess your carbohydrate intake.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Depends where the meat comes from, breast meat is very lean, the leg and thigh is quite fatty.


That may be it , cheers mate :rockon:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

We can learn a lot about body composition by looking at a turkey. The wing and breast are lean and white, and leg and thigh is red and fatty. White/Fast twitch fibres in wing and chest from anearobic short bursts attempting to fly, and Red/Slow twitch fibres in leg and thigh from walking around all day. Yet more evidence that anaerobic type exercise causes bigger and leaner muscles. Heheheheheehe


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lean mince is no problem whatsoever as long as it is decent quality and the overall diet picture is considered.

I prep on lean with lean steak mince as a staple (get it from morrisons, app 10g of fat per 100g raw wieght), and if I am really trimming everywhere I can, I get the "extra" lean which is approx half the fat again - ie just as lean as high quality cuts of meat...

As said above, fat is not the primary enemy...


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

The mince is use is from the butchers (so is all my meat for that matter) so i dont loose any of the liquid **** that the supermarkets pump into it. My mince doesnt taste, look, feel or let of any oily fat etc so thats not a concern of mine.

Its prob the carbs. Thanks BIGJOE for your responses. They`ve really helped put my mind at rest.

Goose - Could I grab your recipe for those brugers? Id be interested in giving them ago on friday


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

IanStu said:


> well I find that lean minced beef is often not very lean, I only have it a couple of times a week, I would say that it is probably not the best thing for losing weight to have 250g every day.


Just to mention im by no means cutting either so it is instigated into my bulking cycle


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> Goose - Could I grab your recipe for those brugers? Id be interested in giving them ago on friday


Its nothing special mate and prob adds a bit of siht to them but makes them taste lurvley and not done me any harm 

Per 250grams of Lean beef mince I mix 2 egg whites in. Add some grounded herbs, a beef oxo cube, table spoon of brown sauce and mix away.

The egg whites will bind the meat together.. Then literally make into "burger" shapes and cook in a pan.. I don't use any oil in the pain just let them cook off their own fat.

Gives them great flavour and taste.. I have 8 on me tonight


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> Just to mention im by no means cutting either so it is instigated into my bulking cycle


Well if it is for bulking eat it by the lb mate. And like it was said above, if bf starts creaping above what you want incorporate some PWO cardio, and cut back on carbs.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> Its nothing special mate and prob adds a bit of siht to them but makes them taste lurvley and not done me any harm
> 
> Per 250grams of Lean beef mince I mix 2 egg whites in. Add some grounded herbs, a beef oxo cube, table spoon of brown sauce and mix away.
> 
> ...


I throw some Worcester sauce and chillis in too.

Yum :rockon:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan, your always moaning! lol.

As your bulking then dont worry about a little extra fat gain. Just lower your carbs or do some cardio you lazy git!

With the burgers I use a kilo of mince meat, add 2 eggs, some diced up onions and an oxo cube. Weigh out 250g per burger and i wrap them in a tiny bit of flour. I cook them in the oven so i dont ue any oil.

Easy


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> I throw some Worcester sauce and chillis in too.
> 
> Yum :rockon:


I used to use chillis but my gut has tolerated a great deal latley :lol:

:thumb:

YUMMY


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol: read about your tummy 'troubles'

I've been in the same boat recently, think it's gone now though, so bring on the chillis!!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

tesco and asda do extra lean mince which ibeen using all my comp prep.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah i use that, thinks it's 5% fat


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Goose said:


> Its nothing special mate and prob adds a bit of siht to them but makes them taste lurvley and not done me any harm
> 
> Per 250grams of Lean beef mince I mix 2 egg whites in. Add some grounded herbs, a beef oxo cube, table spoon of brown sauce and mix away.
> 
> ...





willsey4 said:


> Dan, your always moaning! lol.
> 
> As your bulking then dont worry about a little extra fat gain. Just lower your carbs or do some cardio you lazy git!
> 
> ...


Cheers for those recipes fellas. Ill give it a go friday. They sound really nice.


----------

